# CPT 35656 modifier



## Partha (Jul 22, 2009)

*The only CPT billed is 35656, payer is asking for missing modifier. Laterality modifier LT already used. Any suggestions?*


----------



## halebill (Aug 6, 2009)

Is the patient already in a global period? Perhaps they are looking for a 78 or 79? Or maybe the patient has already had this procedure in the past and they are looking for a 76 or 77? Just a couple of other factors to consider.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with halebill, however also take the LT modifier off, I have never used an LT or RT modifier with theese codes.


----------

